# CM7 eHRPD Question



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

Any way to modify Rev A from eHRPD to enable without flashing back to sense?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantas (Jun 30, 2011)

nope, I also had to make a nandroid and flash a sense rom to change it


----------

